# Pivot Tabellen in Java?



## freek0815 (12. August 2007)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeiten Pivot Tabellen in Java zu erzeugen oder eine Excel Pivot Tabelle anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## zeja (12. August 2007)

Du kannst Excel direkt in Java anzeigen lassen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing-awt-swt/210828-swt-activex-ole-excel.html

Ansonsten gibt es aber auch implementierungen von Pivot Tabellen:
http://www.google.de/search?q=pivot...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------

